# Continentals with suicide doors.



## IKE (Oct 1, 2017)

I had to make a run to Lowe's this afternoon and I saw a black 1960-something hardtop Lincoln Continental with suicide doors and it looked like it just rolled off the showroom floor.

I'm not sure of the production years but I always liked the looks of the old Continentals with suicide doors......I'll bet a really nice one today would probably put a pretty good dent in a fellas wallet.


----------



## Buckeye (Oct 1, 2017)

Classics.  I'll take the convertible.


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 1, 2017)

A high school friend's dad was an executive with AT&T down in L.A., he had a Continental just like that, '65 or '66 I think.

My friend got that car for a graduation present, when he finished Navy Recruit Training, in San Diego.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2017)

The original _Matrix_ movie had a '65 Continental - I drooled watching it (the sequels had '63's).


----------



## IKE (Oct 2, 2017)

For some reason I had always assumed that JFK's limo was a Cadillac but in fact it 
was a stretched 1961 Lincoln Continental convertible that remained in service for several years after his death.


----------



## Falcon (Oct 2, 2017)

Our  Pontiac  business  coupe had suicide doors.  (The only way in or out.  LOL )


----------



## neotheone (Oct 2, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> The original _Matrix_ movie had a '65 Continental - I drooled watching it (the sequels had '63's).



Yes, I loved that car.


----------



## Trade (Oct 2, 2017)

A Bloated Land Yacht that gets at best 10 miles to the gallon on Premium? 

No thanks.

But I am a bit of a hypocrite. If I had unlimited financial resources there is an old school gas hog that I would love to have: 




https://www.barrett-jackson.com/Events/Event/Details/1955-OLDSMOBILE-SUPER-88-CONVERTIBLE-74999


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 2, 2017)

I am wondering why they call them suicide doors.

Is it because if you open the back doors while travelling at high speed they will just rip off?


----------



## tnthomas (Oct 2, 2017)

Trade said:


> A Bloated Land Yacht that gets at best 10 miles to the gallon on Premium?
> 
> No thanks.
> 
> But I am a bit of a hypocrite. If I had unlimited financial resources there is an old school gas hog that I would love to have



My very first car was a 1957 Olds 88, what a tank!   One night I was 'a little' inebriated and hit a red brick wall(a retaining type wall);  no damage to the car, just red dust on the bumper.

Red brick wall: destroyed.


----------



## SifuPhil (Oct 2, 2017)

Camper6 said:


> I am wondering why they call them suicide doors.
> 
> Is it because if you open the back doors while travelling at high speed they will just rip off?



That, and because if you're getting into or out of the car and another passing car hits the door, you're creamed.


----------



## IKE (Oct 2, 2017)

Not sure which movie or the year of the car but here's Sean Connery in a Continental from one of the 007 films.


----------



## Smiling Jane (Oct 2, 2017)

A couple who were family friends had a Chrysler corporation car with suicide doors; I think it was a Dodge. One day our mothers took us somewhere in the car. We were driving along on the highway when their super bratty kid decided to open the suicide door on his side. Naturally panic ensued.

We didn't have anything like child locks back then, so his father replaced the inside back door handles with nonfunctional domes.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 2, 2017)

SifuPhil said:


> That, and because if you're getting into or out of the car and another passing car hits the door, you're creamed.



Well that's one of the reasons you should only get out on the curb side instead of the passenger side and it makes no difference which door you use.  Cream is creme de menthe when you get hit.

When I see one of those big cars now all I think is.  "All we need is the lifeboats on the sides".


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Oct 4, 2017)

I had a '68 Chrysler Imperial. Of course, it '78 when I owned it. You could take off and land planes on the hood.


----------

